# Mahindra tractors???



## blue beast

Been looking at a few small tractors. Seen this one and stopped and looked. Well what i saw ...the good :Was brand new, shifter was out of the way, joy stick for bucket was out of the way and you could access the seat from the right side, had a roomy sitting area with all the controls within arms reach,tires were a wide ag style turf tire. 
The bad : dont really know alot about the Mitshibishi 3 cyl motor that was in it, and have never really ran this type of tractor. 
The working load limits seemed to be ok .
Does anyone have this brand or have used this brand or know anything about this brand .
I use a 28hp Kubota 4wd with a 5ft brush hog now on 8 acres around the house and it does the job well....any input would be great
Mahindra 3016 4WD Shuttle - Mahindra Tractors - Heavy Duty, Value Packed Tractors. Built Tough to Last with a 5 year Warranty


----------



## tjco99

I was looking for tractors a while ago. Looked at all kinds in the 20-30 hp range. Figured the big names would be more $. But actually got a 23 hp Deere for a couple grand less than kubota case and Massey. Don't know about prices now but definitely worth the time stopping at the dealer. Very happy with the machine and great service


----------



## BrutemanAl

My boss has one of the Mahindra tractors ,he picked it up a few months ago , we use it at the shop for a bunch of different task's and he use's it around his house and up at his cottage , from what I have seen and know , they seem like a fairly good machine , he has almost 500 hrs on it now and no real problems so far, does what it should , I am impressed with it , at first I was not to sure just because it seemed like a off shore brand , but if i had the cash and needed a tractor , i would consider it , its a nice unit .


----------



## J2!

I have a co-worker that has one and he says it has been a GREAT tractor so far. If I was in the market for one I would definitely consider one, especially for the price.


----------



## brutepower95

2 family freinds have them and they are great tractors one of them has a lawn and tree service and he has beat the snot out of that thing and it is still going great there pretty good tractors to be off brand they deff get the job done and last for ever with what youd be doing if you take care of it


----------



## Polaris425

Ive seen some old ones still running around so....


----------



## mossyoak54

I wouldn't think twice about one of these. I grew up farming and have seen these tractors around a lot. They are the next Kubota around here. I'm a john Deere guy through and through but the mahindra and Kubota are growing on me. Believe it or not mahindra sells more tractors than Deere does. Along with AgCo. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## sloboy

They are very popular around here. I would buy one. Not sure about them but I know kubota has theirs rated for engine horsepower and not true out put power at the PTO. This could mean a lot when buying smaller horsepower tractor.


----------



## mossyoak54

There's a formula for that if I can remember it. It's usually about 80% of engine hp conservatively. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jprzr

My buddy got one of those tractors runs good never had a problem with it I'd buy one 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast

this particular one that im looking at is 28 hp motor with 23hp at the pto(with shuttle shift) and 22 at the pto (with the hydrststic trans). if I bought one it would be the shuttle shift .the most common tractors around here are the kubota and john deere. gotta look some more and see how the deere's are set up next, if i can remember right they were kinda cramped like the kubota. thanks for the input fella's


----------



## mossyoak54

The hydro trans makes life nice though. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## greenkitty7

we have a shuttle shift one at the plant. its a great tractor and surprisingly strong.


----------



## sloboy

mossyoak54 said:


> The hydro trans makes life nice though.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Friend of mine just bought a John Deere with power reverser that is nice. You can go from fwd to neutral or reverse without touching the clutch.


----------



## mossyoak54

Ye even the big deeres have that. I liked the few I've ran with it simply for the fact of doing loader work. Never touch the brake or clutch. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## BrutemanAl

well yesterday while at work on a job site I finally got to use my boss's mahindra tractor , I used it to move a 1800 lb generator into place with straps and the front bucket , no issues at all , lifted it with no problem , then I used it to move a 1000 gallon propane tank into place with the front bucket and straps , again did it with out hesitation , he has the back hoe on his and i used that to did a few trenches to run cable in and one for the gas line , it worked nicely , sure beat digging it all with a shovel lol . I also moved a few pretty big boulders around with it also .
his has the hyrdo trans on it and man that was nice , one foot , forward and reverse ,no messing around with clutches and so forth.
I spent about 4 hrs on it yesterday and was really impressed with it , if i was in the market to get a tractor i would definetly get one of these , but since my boss already has one ..... I'll save my money for the Brute and borrow his if i need it lol.


----------

